# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Magos callados...

## Miquelcopet

Que pensais de estos magos que no dicen ninguna palabra durante todo el show, hay muchos que han triunfado...

----------


## goldenart

No hace falta hablar, yo cuando veo a Kaps durante 10 minutos haciendo lo que no se puede hacer, simplemente sé que veo magia, sin relleno, pura magia.

----------


## elmoronta

sin tienen unos movimientos limpios bien acompañados por la música queda muy bien sin hablar pero hay que currarselo mucho

----------


## Luis Vicente

Que esten callados no quiere decir que no transmitan con los gestos y la mímica.

----------


## mayico

Quién dijo que la magia es la palabra??
Es cierto que la palabra ayuda y mucho, pero mal utilizada ensucia el acto.
Igual que un número sin voz, puede estar bien realizado o pesimamente representado.
Que tal si pones un ejemplo? Quizá sepamos a qué mago/s te refieres.

----------


## arahan70

Yo no soy de mucha charla, una breve introducción (muy breve) el juego inicia y llega a un punto donde el movimiento se pausa y la palabra prepara con más actitud que letras, se llega a los movimientos que llevan al final y dejo que los comentarios del "público" surjan antes, durante y después del efecto final. A veces depende del juego, lo hago diferente, pero no soy de hacerle mucha historia en general. Aunque lo que a mi me sirve no tiene por que ser ley para alguien más.
Saludos.

----------


## Iban

> Que esten callados no quiere decir que no transmitan con los gestos y la mímica.


Gracias a anfiie por esto:




Le Plus Grand Cabaret Du Monde - Yann Frisch (Cups and Balls Routine) - YouTube

----------


## Luis Vicente

La verdad que no me refería a tanta mímica, pero como ejemplo, perfecto. Gracias Iban.

----------


## rubiales

> Gracias a anfiie por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Plus Grand Cabaret Du Monde - Yann Frisch (Cups and Balls Routine) - YouTube


¿Muy flojito el chico no? Tiene bastantes errores de construcción.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Juanlu, errores unos cuantos, y algo larga la rútina. La idea general, sí que me ha gustado, se puede mejorar mucho si la trabaja con alguien que sepa de qué va esto. Lo que demuestra que si un número es original te pueden dar premios con él. Y el peligro es creértelo y no trabajarla más.

Nota: Con esta alocada rutina de CUPS & Balls el Ilusionista Yann Frisch ha ganado dos premios quedando en primer lugar en el Campeonato Europeo de Magia 2011 en Blackpool (Reino Unido).

----------


## Weribongui

Maldición¡ Vicente ha editado justo lo que yo iba a añadir en el mismo instante que yo¡¡

De todas formas.. ver ese numero y decir.. muy flojito.. me parece un poco excesivo, por muchos errores de construcción que tenga.

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Maldición¡ Vicente ha editado justo lo que yo iba a añadir en el mismo instante que yo¡¡
> 
> De todas formas.. ver ese numero y decir.. muy flojito.. me parece un poco excesivo.


Lamento haberme adelantado con el añadido de la nota. Yo no lo considero muy flojito, pero tiene muuuchas cosas que se le ven tanto en cargas como en descargas y algunas demasiado evidentes. Se puede observar la cara de los espectadores en las tomas que insertan, no parecen muy impresionados (claro que si esto se hubiese grabado en Japón seguro que nos pondrían alguna japonesa medio patidifusa de la impresión, jejeje)

----------


## renard

Bueno Luis lo del publico no olvides que son franceses jejejeje,y cuando Rubiales dice que el chico es un poco flojito seguro que habla de algunos aspectos y no de todo el numero que seguro tiene mas cosas buenas que malas,las descargas que mas se notan son las de la taza,ha mi me ha encantado esta rutina tiene un poco de todo y me lo he pasado bien  que es lo importante jeje.

----------


## arahan70

Hay que recordar también que uno ya sabe de antemano donde mirar, si se observa con ojos de profano (habría que buscar otra palabrita, que sigue sin gustarme esta) acaso habrá alguna duda ('¿lo puso o no?'), pero hay tanto que ver y tan poco tiempo ( el justo) para asimilarlo, que después de tres pases más, la magia regresa. En mi opinión si le hace falta un poquitín, pero cumple a cabalidad con el tono de divertir y asombrar al (otra vez la palabreja) público profano.Saludos. :Smile1:

----------


## Mr Poza

Yo siempre que he visto el número de Frisch en directo ha sido de lo mejor de la gala, se llega a sentir la atmósfera mágica que crea.
Aunque algunas cargas y descargas si se analizan individualmente pueden no estar del todo bien, creo que el conjunto si que está MUY bien y que los premios que está cosechando son más que merecidos. Un número bueno, de calidad y original.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Cierto es que las técnicas con descargas funcionan mejor en vivo, la misdirection no funciona bien en tv. A la primera yo le he visto algunas muy descaradas y es fácil mejorarlas, crea confusión, pero eso es lo que pretende para él y lo trasmite al público. Tengo comprobado que en los congresos como estamos cansados de ver magos casi repetidos, en cuanto nos ponen uno original y si tiene un ritmo trepidante, aunque técnicamente sea flojito y se le vean muchas cosas, tiene muchas probabilidades de ganar y poner en pie a la sala. Especialmente si lo que hace es o parece muy difícil.

Yo considero técnicamente flojo a uno que se le ve el truco aunque sea muy habilidoso, que es lo primero que no debe ocurrir si uno es mago y no malabarista.

Pero retomando el hilo que nos ocupa, la magia callada, este y otros números nos demuestra cómo sin palabras puedes transmitir una vivencia mágica y emocional en el público y eso es importante. No es necesario una historia lógica como muchos pueden creer

----------


## Serjo

Cada día más, afortunadamente, gana el conjutno y la unidad artistica por sobre la técnica... el purismo es para la retroalimentación del sector aficionado... 
En españa se continua abogando mas por el purismo pero basta con leer los reglamentos de los concursos para entender que se esta superando la técnica en beneficio de lo mágico, hay infinidad de ejemplos.

----------


## Iban

Pues vamos a buscar otro ejemplo para seguir sacando cosas positi-gativas.

Iba a poner un vídeo de Norbert Ferré (lo siento, pero tengo debilidad por ese mago. Me hipnotizan sus presentaciones). Pero, claro, siempre que el juego es de manipulación (o casi siempre), es sin diálogo, así que imagino que no vale como ejemplo.

¿Qué tal éste? Pensando un juego de close-up sin charle, me ha venido a la memoria el de Coperfield. La emoción no está ni en el mago, ni en su ejecución, sino en la presentación previa, y en la música. Pero aún así...:




David Copperfield (Los ases del abuelo) - YouTube

----------


## Luis Vicente

A mi me encanta este juego y cómo lo ejecuta, como bien dices, Iban, la emoción temática es la charla del abuelo, y durante la ejución con música transmite poesía  por la limpieza gestual y claridad de los efectos y sobre todo la emoción de asistir a unos hechos mágicos. El remate final saludando al abuelo lo encuentro de lo más acertado y comercial. En cuanto a la construción no le sobra ni le falta nada.

Esto es lo que entiendo por buena magia, que no se vea el truco lo primero (salvo que conozcas la técnicas), que transmita cosas, y que presenciemos algo mágico. 

Por poner algún pero es que es algo acaramelado, pero ese es el estilo de David.

----------


## mnlmato

Hay un mago aquí en Galicia que fue compañero de Mago Antón durante muchos muchos años... su nombre es Mimo Mago Anyo y es muy bueno, tiene un estilo a Kaps en la ejecución, técnicamente es perfecto y en la mímica un genio (aún pude verlo actuar el miércoles en el Teatro Principal de Santiago :D).

----------


## rubiales

Original no es sinónimo de bueno, algo puede ser original sin llegar a ser bueno.

Para que sea artístico vale con que nos emocione, este chico lo hace. Eso si, hace magia, por ello ademas de artístico tiene que engañar nuestros sentidos y es aqui donde la técnica en la magia tiene su función.

Ha de dominar los tiempos fuertes y débiles, las acciones en transito, construir incresscendo y en su caso, debido a la repetición de los efectos variar las técnicas para que unas anulen a las otras como bien muestra Tamariz en su vía mágica.

No se trata de purismo, se trata de que los espectadores no vean ni intuyan la técnica. ¿De que sirve la emoción sin magia?de mucho, si pretendemos hacer teatro, cine o cualquier otro arte. Si queremos hacer magia hace falta algo mas.

Estoy con Vicente, ese numero con un buen asesoramiento rozaría lo sublime!

----------


## mnlmato

Yo os dejo unos videos de Anyo, son del 2007, y por los locales me parece que uno es el Auditorio Galicia y el otro el Teatro Principal, presentados por Román García y Mago Antón respectivamente:

----------


## Serjo

De que sirve la magia que no es mágica?
... Engañar los sentidos de quien? del profano o del mago... o del aficionado... de todos. 
Hace unos días daban una serie de documentales sobre el cerebro y su funcionamiento hablaban Cooperfiled, Burton, Pen & T...
y aqui uno podía descubir lo contaminado que estamos.
Todos estos temas se tocan en Nuestra Magia y despues de 100 años seguimos enrroscados en lo mismo, muy preocupado por cuidar la carroza medieval cuando los del al lado van con el TGB.
A esta altura hay que abrir la mente o poco tiempo nos queda dentro de lo que alguna vez arrañamos con dignidad ser reconocidos dentro de las artes escenicas. 
Yo me reafirmo! y yo en este aspecto ya he realizado mis opciones...

----------


## rubiales

No sirve de nada, tiene que ser mágica y para ello se necesita armonía en el conjunto.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y digo yo, en el caso. Frisch por ejemplo, ¿No deberiamos tener un patron distinto de pensamiento? No veo lo que hace como magia en el sentido mas puro del termino sino como una fusion de magia y malabarismo, con ambos elementos igualmente presentes, con lo cual el tratamiento de la trampa puede variar un poco. El foco de atencion diverge de la habilidad a los efectos que puedan presentarse, reforzando los momentos de verdadera magia.

Tal vez sea un terreno todavia por terminar de explorar y cartografiar.

----------


## Serjo

Me gusta! 
Estamos confindiendo magia y mágico dos conceptos que parece iguales pero que están muy muy lejos...
Miedo a lo desconocido, a lo nuevo o a desapercer quizas?
El publico manda no los compañeros de profesion o los críticos...
Ahhh!!! ...y en el circo tiene que haber animales y magos sino no son circos!!!!

----------


## Luis Vicente

¿Dónde está la incompatibilidad de recorrer nuevos caminos y horizontes pero haciendo las técnicas bien? No creo que sean elementos opuestos.

----------


## Magnano

No existe tal incompatibilidad, el problema reside cuando nos estancamos en uno de los dos caminos.

----------


## rubiales

Exacto, no son inconpatibles. Y Serjo es un buen ejemplo de ello, el técnicamente esta al nivel que exige el numero que representa, si se le viera la técnica a la hora de atravesar las rejas, del cambio de vestuario, de cuando recompone el periódico, o cuando pierde medio cuerpo, etc... No seria magia, ni magico.

----------


## Serjo

Seguimos enfrascados, primero yo nunca hable de incompatibilida. No necesarimente tecnica e interpretacion han de estar al mismo nivel... Cuando hay pricipios dramaticos dentro de un numero, esta manda sobre los pricipios magicos ( maskelyne) el prologo lo hace Gabi ( pero seguro que con esto mo esta de acuerdo). Ejemplos a patadas j. Gomez, Soma, Tapiasy mal llamado mago medio que embeleza a su publico con una tecnica no tan limpia. Cuando entra en juego lo dramatico todo cambia la atencion se diversifica. Mi numero esta justo en el extremo opuesto Rubiales. No es limpio el corte,ni la descarga de la bola... Pero que hace que el publico no mago lo prefiera la atmósfera. Si he salido sin haberme cambiado de pantalon y ni jurado ni publico se dio cuenta.... Y jurado que ha sido de fism... En fin que puede existir el circo sin sangre, y tambien sin animales y sigue siendo circo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Claro, el tema importante es que se conjuguen de la forma más fluida posible. La experiencia a transmitir es distinta y los criterios deben ser aplicados con mucho cuidado. Hay que elegir que es lo que prepondera en cada momento concreto pensando sólo en el global de la situación. Una cosa es una ejecución mala, que cante por su falta de pericia y otra es introducir momentos que pueden percibirse pero que existen por la necesidad de estar metidos en un conjunto mayor. Entiendo en estos casos que la magia de la obra se forma con los momentos, y no son los momentos los que suponen toda la magia.

----------


## rubiales

Estupendo entonces Serjo, chicos olvidaos de toda técnica que no sea para crear drama y emoción, a partír de ahora se acabo ensayar hasta que no se nos vea o presienta el doble lift o el empalme!

Yo flipo, en colores!

----------


## Serjo

Pues puedes seguir flipando... Te vas a los extremos!!!! Todos tenemos derecho a existir existe el circo tradicional y el cirque. Hay que saber donde se para uno y dejar vivir al otro. 
Que nos importa desde lo mágico que es lo que hace el otro si el publico le reconoce? El publico manda y a el se debe escuchar tenemos el error de escucharnos a nosotros mismo ( colectivi mágico ) 
Si te haz pasado por el libro de Maskelyne es alucinante que esto se tuviera claro hace 100 y ahora sigamos intentando decir a los que ya han sido reconocidos lo que deben hacer!

----------


## rubiales

Ese es tu problema Serjo, parece que no quieras convivir con otros, se nota tu resentimiento con la comunidad mágica en cada una de tus palabras.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¡Haya paz! Que el hilo es muy interesante.

Yo sigo a mi bola, que sigo dándole vueltas al tema. Entiendo que es absolutamente necesario que las técnicas sean hechas a la perfección. Es una obligación para actuar en público. Una vez asumido esto, y con el ensayo superado, lo interesante me parece que es la estructura. La creación de nuevos modelos mixtos, que al principio serán defectuosos y tendrán elementos muy débiles pero que pueden evolucionar hasta encontrar el punto de unión perfecto.

Sin embargo, sigo creyendo que esos modelos necesitan tener algunas reglas clásicas reformuladas.

----------


## Serjo

Creo que es aventurado y sinceramente no creo que sean muy afortunadas tus palabras. Yo no estoy resentido, simplemente doy mi punto de vista, y lo hago con el mayor respeto. Sabiendo y advirtiendo siempre que es un punto de vista mas. A pesar de no ir con bombos y platillos sigo trabajando tanto a nivel internacional como nacional. 
Yo se donde estoy parado, tengo una edad, una vision ya formada que crece y se desarrolla y en la que solo yo me organizo la vida. Respeto la diversidad por sobre todas las cosa a pesar ( como en este caso ) no siempre se me respete.

----------


## renard

Hey fumaros la pipa de la paz chicos que no esteis de acuerdo es genial porque enriquece el debate pero no os desvieis del tema.Una pregunta habeis visto alguna vez una sesion de close up mudo,un mago japones hace una sesion de 20 minutos de esta forma,que os parece?Mnlmato muchas gracias por estos videos,realmente geniales.

----------


## Kiko Pastur

La magia "callado" es simplemente otro medio de comunicación o de expresión. ¿Por qué el hecho de prescindir del habla va a hacer mejor o peor un acto mágico? Matisse decía: "Gran parte de la belleza que surge en el arte proviene de una lucha que el artista libra
con su limitado medio"
También es cierto que cuando un artista se enfrenta a un nuevo medio de expresión, es natural que sus primeras incursiones no sean todo lo excelentes que podrían ser. 

En este sentido, el número de Frisch, desde mi punto de vista del ilusionismo (como arte), es muy "flojito" en construcción. Un buen ejemplo del uso correcto del regazo es Slydini. Construcciones sólidas, y técnica impecable. Frisch en cambio abusa de la repetición y supera el límite de lo "sospechable". Técnicamente es más o menos correcto, aunque he visto el número en directo tres veces y en dos de ellas se vieron varias cargas y descargas cruciales... 
Con todo esto no quiero decir que el número no sea bueno, como acto artístico o de entretenimiento. De hecho me parece una propuesta atractiva, original e interpretativamente enorme! 
Estuve hablando con Frisch en el congreso nacional de Madrid y me pareció encantador. Reconocía su escasa formación como mago, ya que el viene del circo y del malabarismo. Le pregunté si conocía a Slydini y me confesó que lo había visto en algunos vídeos aunque no leyó nada de él, y que aprendió sus técnicas "intuitivamente"...

Creo que la corriente de pensamiento en España, gracias a genios como Ascanio, Tamariz, Gabi, etc. nos ha formado a muchos en "construcción" mágica (concepto fundamental que en otros lugares ni se estudia) y por eso es natural que muchos pensemos, como el bueno de Rubiales, que esa rutina no sea "redonda" (mágicamente), como sí lo son las de Slydini, que pongo como ejemplo por hacer rutinas igualmente complejas con técnicas similares (mágicamente)

Obviamente como "acto artístico" se pueden hacer otras valoraciones, no como ilusionista, sino como malabarista, como mimo, como actor, como cómico, etc. Y desde esos otros puntos de vista no sé cuán meritorio es el acto, aunque en esas otras facetas a mí me gusta y me inspira... 

En cuanto al comentario de Serjo, no me parece que contenga resentimiento, aunque no estoy de acuerdo con la afirmación de que el "publico manda". Tal vez mande para hacer un producto comercial, pero desde el prisma del "arte" (que es el que me interesa), pienso que es al contrario. El artista de debe así mismo, no se supedita a la satisfacción del espectador, sino a la satisfacción de crear una obra artística genuina, guste o no guste. Y no es cuestión de ser flexible, sino de actitud, de tener ese "espíritu" artístico propio que no se vende a nada, más que al arte. Y cuando se consigue, si hay suerte, que decida el público si le gusta o no. Ése no es problema del artista...

Es un tema controvertido sobre el que hice una charla TEDx, relacionada con la creatividad. También he escrito sobre esto en mi blog:  EL PUENTE INVISIBLE: mi charla TEDx

----------


## mago feroz

buenos dias , somos magos  ( bueno algunos lo sois  yo aficionado na mas ) y no politicos,  creo que hay que exponer las opiniones  y respetar las de los demas  y sacar en claro lo positivo de estas,  en mi opinion cualquier forma de arte es buena  ya sea con o sin palabras , con musica o con petardos , con agua o en seco  la cuastion es que sea artistica y sobre todo singular  el publico tiene la ultima palabra  al recpecto y pone a cada uno en su lugar

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Estuve hablando con Frisch en el congreso nacional de Madrid y me pareció encantador. Reconocía su escasa formación como mago, ya que el viene del circo y del malabarismo. Le pregunté si conocía a Slydini y me confesó que lo había visto en algunos vídeos aunque no leyó nada de él, y que aprendió sus técnicas "intuitivamente"...
> 
> EL PUENTE INVISIBLE: mi charla TEDx


Desconocía ese dato de Frisch, pero se le nota que no tiene formación suficiente, por eso comenté que si la trabajara con alguien que sepa de qué va esto mejoraría mucho. Pues la verdad, que para no saber casi nada le ha quedado bastante bien.

Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que ha dicho Kiko, solo matizar un detallito. En mi opinión (y en esto sé que muchos magos no están de acuerdo conmigo) el mago debe ser artista y expresar su sensibilidad independientemente del público, pero la magia no es un cuadro o una escultura que la obra queda para ser admirada. Es algo que se vive con el público y yo creo que sus reacciones afectan a nuestra obra. Si haces un juego y el público se queda indiferente, seguro que te planteas qué debes cambiar para que les guste, si se repite varias veces, dejas de hacer el juego. Así que estoy con Serjo de que el público manda bastante, lo que no le gusta lo dejamos de hacer. Lo que *no comparto* es hacer juegos para el público que *no nos gusten a nosotros* solo porque son comerciales. 
En mi opinión, lo ideal es expresarnos nosotros mismos y luegos ir comprabando las reacciones para mejorar nuestro acto. 
Primero mandamos nosotros, pero después es el público quien manda.

----------


## Serjo

Creo que es imposible en un post condensar todo el pensamiento en forma integral de una persona, por lo tanto quiero que las interpetaciones sean literales y no es bueno especular con lo que dejo de decir, lo no dijo, o con lo que queria decir...
Repito lo que diré en el programa de "Tu Si Que Vales" esta noche...

*"Para mi la magia es un simple medio para expresar mi mundo interior"* 

Por sobre todas las cosas soy fiel a mí mismo sin importar las consecuencias pero sé feacientemente que no hay artista sin público.

Para algunos será autopublicidad, pedantería lo que pongo a continuacion, pero a esta altura, me da igual lo que se piense... viajo por el mundo y he tenido la suerte de compartir escenario con los mejores, con ilusionistas conocidos y desconocido, he vivido de primera mano como se entiende, experimenta y expresa la magia en en casi todos los continentes. Esto me ha dado una apetura y una visión determinada de este medio que unida a mi experincia personal y bagaje dentro del ámbito de las artes me define y me expresa. Es MI CAMINO. Una visión más, un grano de arena válido como cualquier otro y criticable como cualquier otro... 
Los que estén interesados en mi camino, tienen la posibilidad de conocerlo de primera mano en mis cuadernos:
"El Pensar, el Hacer y el Ser Mágico"
"El Ilusionista Creativo"
que pueden solicitarse via mail... (ya que no puedo poner aqui la página)

Siempre sabiendo que los caminos son personales e irrepetibles... y que lo que es válidos para unos, no los es para otros.

----------


## rubiales

estos aplausos son por tu ultimo comentario. Di que si, cada uno debe encontrar su camino y luchar por el hasta el final. No puedo estar mas de acuerdo.

Sabes cuanto aprecio y admiro tu incansable trabajo, también sabes que difiero en muchos de tus pensamientos y que los respeto. Lo que no me gusta de tus anteriores comentarios es el mensaje equivocado que puedes llegar a transmitir al decir que la técnica no es importante y que eso son solo purismos para magos. 

Eso puede hacer tanto daño como la maltrecha frase de Aldo Colombini "El Espectador paga por lo que ve, no por lo que no ve" (Espero esto no abra un nuevo debate...) y es que como ya dije antes, puede servir de soporte para gente que quiera suplir su falta de talento o su falta de ganas de ensayar con esos pensamientos.

Ya digo,  todo arte es la suma equilibrada de muchos factores y en la magia, la técnica es un factor muy, muy importante en una amplia mayoría de los casos.

No te enfades conmigo amigo Serjo, sabes lo visceral que soy, peo también lo que te aprecio.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Amigo Juanlu, la verdad es que me sorprendíste con el tono del comentario que le hiciste a Serjo, pero todos nos pasamos de rosca a veces, jejeje. El hilo está interesante y las discusiones enriquecen para mostrar distintos puntos de vista, tampoco se trata de convencer. Hace unos días le comentaba a Iban que echaba en falta debates de estos que hacen entrenido y enriquecedor el foro.

----------


## Serjo

Rubiales: 
"Lo que no me gusta de tus anteriores comentarios es el mensaje  equivocado que puedes llegar a transmitir al decir que la técnica no es  importante y que eso son solo purismos para magos."

Es el mismo enfado que a mi me procan comentarios como los tuyos que pienso y reitero que si se totalizan son equivocados...
porque solo se puede expresar un solo punto de vista unidireccional? no hay otros camino validos? nadie dice que la tecnica no sea importante pero no lo es todo como tampoco lo es el secreto.

----------


## renard

Puff menudo debate cualquiera se mete Rubiales,Serjo,Luis Vicente,Kiko que maravilla leeros es para mi un privilegio y se aprende tanto de vuestros puntos de vista que estoy encantado,ojala este hilo no se termine aqui y siga otras 20 paginas mas.

----------


## rubiales

Una de las primeras cosas*que nos planteamos los magos, sobre todo cuando empezamos es sobre la necesidad de la técnica. Los libros de magia siempre nos han dicho que es mejor saber tres técnicas y veinte juegos con las mismas, que tres juegos con veinte técnicas distintas, esto (siempre bajo mi punto de vista) no es cierto, al menos no del todo.

¿De que nos sirven todos esos juegos sí nuestros espectadores ante la constante repetición del método averiguan su funcionamiento?

Quizás en una primera etapa* de aprendizaje nos sirva para calmar nuestras ansias de hacer, pero la gran mayoría de nuestros compañeros se queda en esa etapa, cosa a evitar.

El conocer varios métodos para un mismo fin nos permitirá entre otras muchas cosas la repetición de nuestros efectos aportando una claridad y*suspense añadidos.

Cabe señalar que en la primera etapa* de nuestro* aprendizaje no debemos enfrascarnos sólo en la técnica, ya que aunque su importancia es capital no lo son menos nuestras presentaciones, nuestra personalidad, nuestra expresión corporal y nuestra comunicación. 

Hay que recordar que la buena magia es la suma de las partes, no una sola de ellas. Por ello hay que dedicar el mismo tiempo a cada cosa, eso sí, a la técnica hay que dedicarle un doble espacio, uno para la técnica contenida en los juegos que aprendemos y otra para aprender técnicas aisladas.

----------


## rubiales

No se por que salen los asteriscos.

----------


## rubiales

Esto es parte de este articulo que escribí en Febrero de 2010:

Sobre la técnica | Pequeña Bitácora de Rubiales

Y nuestro amigo común del foro Luis Vicente respondió con este otro articulo:

Puntualizaciones (por Vicente Canuto) | Pequeña Bitácora de Rubiales

Creo que los dos completos pueden ser de alguna ayuda o cuanto menos, una lectura entretenida.

----------


## Iban

Y... en este debate, yo soy de los de Serjo. :-)


Si encontrase una lámpara mágica a la que sólo le quedase un cartucho, sé que no pediría el don de la perfección, sino el de la innovación. Por dos razones.

La primera: la técnica se puede ensayar, mejorar, y llevar al punto al que sirva al efecto. Pero la capacidad de hacer algo "diferente", además de ser también resultado de trabajo (pasito a pasito, cambio, prueba, mejora, etc.) necesita algo que no se puede "ensayar": una mente creativa, capaz de pensar las cosas de manera diferente. La técnica se ensaya, las ideas se crean.

La segunda es que me pongo a comparar un "Cups&Balls" clásico y ejecutado con buena técnica, y ésta de Frinch... y creo que DISFRUTARÍA más viendo la de Frinch que la de Ammar. Porque a Ammar puede que no se le vean las "trampas", pero hoy en día (y con lo que ha llovido) ya he visto rutinas similares (peor o mejor ejecutadas), a miles. ¿Qué me aporta ver lo mismo, pero mejor hecho? Nada, salvo que yo sea un mago y mi intención al ver a Ammar no sea la de "espectadorear", sino que quiera aprender. Si soy un espectador... pues como que no me va a entretener mucho. Sin embargo, ante algo diferente... Más correcto mágicamente construido no creo que signifique "mejor".

Vale, que la técnica es necesaria, pero no me parece más importante que la capacidad de entretener. Y puede que a veces pensemos que el "mestizaje" de la magia con otras técnicas es una devaluación (me han hablado de lo mal que se les trató a una pareja de payasos en el último congreso de magos infantiles...), pero creo que el "purismo" no hace más que anquilosar la magia y convertirnos en vetustos dinosaurios. No deberíamos mirar tan torcido a quien domina mejor otras disciplinas, pero aún así mete un pie en el mundo de la magia.

¿Lo óptimo? Evidentemente, el equilibrio. O mejor, la excelencia en todos los aspectos. Pero si de a balanza hay que quitar de un plato para poner en otro, apoyo que el platillo de la técnica sea el que ceda, frente a la idea de que sea el que acapara peso del resto.

Y me quedo tan pancho diciendo esto, yo, que nunca me he subido a un escenario. Ahí mis webs. :-)

----------


## rubiales

Ya son la 1:58h ¿Sigues pensando igual? ¿Que sin tecnica hay magia?

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja...

Rubiales, eres malo.

Me quieres poner contra la espada y la pared, llevando al límite mi opinión. Primero, porque por técnica tenemos que entender mucho más que simple técnica manipulativa. Y segundo, porque "sin X" no es lo mismo que "sin X perfecta".

¿Ponemos otro vídeo de magia muda para retomar el hilo inicial, o seguimos con este tema, que también puede ser interesante?

----------


## Kiko Pastur

> Y... en este debate, yo soy de los de Serjo. :-)
> 
> La segunda es que me pongo a comparar un "Cups&Balls" clásico y ejecutado con buena técnica, y ésta de Frinch... y creo que DISFRUTARÍA más viendo la de Frinch que la de Ammar. Porque a Ammar puede que no se le vean las "trampas", pero hoy en día (y con lo que ha llovido) ya he visto rutinas similares (peor o mejor ejecutadas), a miles. ¿Qué me aporta ver lo mismo, pero mejor hecho? Nada, salvo que yo sea un mago y mi intención al ver a Ammar no sea la de "espectadorear", sino que quiera aprender. Si soy un espectador... pues como que no me va a entretener mucho. Sin embargo, ante algo diferente... Más correcto mágicamente construido no creo que signifique "mejor".


¿Eres capaz de valorar lo que es "mejor" sin estar condicionado por el tiempo?  Imagínate el caso inverso: que la rutina clásica de cups&balls fuese la de Frisch. Años y años viendo la misma rutina (mal construida) y de pronto aparece un joven valor llamado Michael Ammar que nos hace su rutina de cups&balls impecable. Muchos dirían: por primera vez veo magia en esta rutina! Se sentirían emocionados y exclamarían: viva la innovación!!!

Ahora intentemos no estar sujetos al condicionamiento histórico o temporal, y supongamos que no existe ninguna rutina de cups&balls, ni ninguna rutina de magia que permita establecer comparaciones, y de pronto, al mismo tiempo surgen ambas rutinas: la de Frisch y la de Ammar. 
Creo que el público tendría una experiencia mágica más potente con la de Ammar. Con la Frisch tal vez tendrían el valor añadido de una experiencia malabarista, actoral, de comedia, etc. pero una experiencia mágica menor (como ilusionismo, que es el arte que estoy valorando en este caso)

Está claro que la creatividad y la innovación es un valor deseable para desarrollar un arte, pero si ese arte (ilusionismo en este caso) se devalúa porque consideramos que es preferible la innovación a la magia (aunque la magia pierda), entonces seamos conscientes de que la magia no será "mejor". Y tal vez sea un paso legítimo para desarrollar otros caminos expresivos, pero mientras la excelencia del acto no se produzca, no generalicemos diciendo qué es un "mejor acto".

 Lo sublime no depende del tiempo.

----------


## Iban

Acepto y reculo... en parte.

Cierto que un "nunca visto Michael Ammar" sí nos proporcionaría una experiencia más mágica que un "nunca visto Frisch". (Ésta es la parte del "reculo").

Pero, ¿"más mágica" significa los mismo que "mejor"? (Ésta es la parde del "en parte").

Y a esto me refería con lo del "purismo" mágico. Si "mestizamos" una actuación mágica, puede que pierda "esencia" mágica, pero gane en calidad final (o en grado de satisfacción del espectador). Eso que nos escandaliza a los que sólo sabemos de magia (ejem... a los que sólo saben de magia), puede que al especatdor le encante.

----------


## rubiales

¡Anda, anda!  ¡Recula del todo ya Iban, no me seas..! Jijiji

----------


## Kiko Pastur

> Acepto y reculo... en parte.
> 
> Cierto que un "nunca visto Michael Ammar" sí nos proporcionaría una experiencia más mágica que un "nunca visto Frisch". (Ésta es la parte del "reculo").
> 
> Pero, ¿"más mágica" significa los mismo que "mejor"? (Ésta es la parde del "en parte").
> 
> Y a esto me refería con lo del "purismo" mágico. Si "mestizamos" una actuación mágica, puede que pierda "esencia" mágica, pero gane en calidad final (o en grado de satisfacción del espectador). Eso que nos escandaliza a los que sólo sabemos de magia (ejem... a los que sólo saben de magia), puede que al especatdor le encante.


Pienso que "más mágica" no significa "mejor" en todos los casos, solo dentro del "arte de la magia"

Creo que el "mestizaje" del que hablas no es incompatible con el "purismo mágico". Son valores independientes ¿por qué meterlos en el mismo saco?  

 Por ejemplo el musical "Peter Pan" contiene efectos de magia que apenas impactan, y la música y el teatro se comen a la magia, que pierde su "esencia" mágica... ¿Gana en calidad final o en grado de satisfacción del espectador? Como magia no, y como espectáculo ¿tiene sentido compararlo con uno de magia?

Un ejemplo de "mestizaje" con prestigio es la ópera, que es mezcla de música, teatro, literatura, etc. Como espectáculo puede ser impresionante pero a nivel literario es muy flojo, salvo excepciones, siempre son historias simplonas que por sí solas no se sustentarían. ¿Tiene sentido comparar este "mestizaje" con las grandes obras literarias, en términos de mejor o peor? ¿tiene sentido comparar por ejemplo las tragedias de Shakespeare que se han trasladado a la ópera con las novelas originales? ¿Cabe decir que gana en calidad final o en grado de satisfacción del espectador? ¿El hecho de que al espectador le encante algo, sirve para determinar su valor artístico? Si fuese así David Bisbal sería arte en grado sumo, ¿no? Mucho me temo que ese criterio no determina la calidad de una obra...

Si hablamos de un acto "mestizo" (que contenga magia) sin género, pues en fin... toda opinión es tan válida como subjetiva. Pero si nos ceñimos a un criterio sobre el arte de la magia, ¿estamos siendo puristas, o simplemente estamos hablando en términos de la magia? Esto no es ser restrictivo, sino concreto. El prisma del arte de la magia no es reduccionista, sino específico. Podemos hacer todas las categorías artísticas que queramos, combinadas o inventadas, pero a la magia no le vamos a quitar su especificidad... eso sería IMPOSIBLE   ;-)

----------


## Kiko Pastur

editado: mensaje repetido

----------


## Luis Vicente

*El programa de ayer y nuestro debate.*
En el programa de ayer tuvimos ejemplos de lo que discutimos: en cuanto los espectadores que votaron sospecharon del truco o de compadres, dieron las puntuaciones más bajas que no fueron ni de aprobado. No vale decir que los jurados se equivocan, representan el sentir general, nos guste o no. 

Muchas veces cuando espectadores profanos conocidos míos han ido a ver un espectáculo de magia y les he preguntado que les ha parecido han dicho... "Lo pasamos bien, pero como mago era flojito, hizo el truco ese que mete el pañuelo en un dedil" Y también cuentan algún otro detalle más de la actuación que le vieron mal. Y yo le insisto, pero te gustó, si, si fue divertido. ¿Y que es lo que pasa?, que cuando un espectador te pilla en algo, ya no te considera como mago y lo decepciones, aunque seas bueno como cómico, y le da igual que el resto del número sea bueno.

En los comentarios sobre la gala de ayer algunos magos que la vieron con familiares, estos les hacían notar los defectos, ¿verdad? No podemos evitar eso, proponemos un reto a su lógica, lo queramos o no, va implícito en nuestro arte.

Respecto a la originalidad y la falta de técnica, supongo que el chico que salió con la corbata "erecta" y se puso a cantar no pretendería que eso lo considerásemos magia aunque nadie lo hubiese hecho antes: estamos en la época que todo se mueve solo, por la electrónica. Sin embargo, si hubiese llevado la corbata en la mano, o mejor, se la hubiera pedido a un espectador (aunque fuese compinche), entonces parecería que la corbata es normal y auténtica. Después de convencer de su normalidad podría hacer el acto tal cual hizo y sí que hubiese sido mágico. Falta de concepto. Cuando se tienen conocimientos técnicos y psicológicos no es complejo ver dónde están los errores, y para eso estamos los asesores. Y el acto mejora inmediatamente.

Conclusiones: El público es mucho más exigente con los defectos de los magos que nosotros mismos. Esa exigencia no radica en la dificultad ni novedad del método, sino que no conozca el método y le engañe. Si lo intuye, ya no eres un buen mago. Y si además haces cosas muy vistas, pues peor. El número mágico es como un organismo cualquiera. Para que esté completo y armónico debemos tener en su justa medida todas sus partes, huesos, músculos, cerebro… La magia, sin el asombro, no tiene sentido, es otra cosa. Para que haya asombro no se puede sospechar cómo se ha hecho. Ayer, cuando el público sospechó el cómo, votó en contra.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Estoy de acuerdo en que en el momento en que un espectador intuye o directamente ve la trampa, para el espectador hay un cisma interno. Ha visto lo que no debía ver, y sabiéndolo resta mucho valor al resto. Si quieren ver magia, y esta es graciosa, el humor es un extra, pero una vez suprimida la magia el humor no es suficiente. Lo mismo con cualquier adenda.

Sin embargo, creo que hay estructuras que colocan la trampa en planos más principales que otras. La originalidad (bien entendida, no el mero hecho de hacer algo antes inédito) o una narración dramática espectacular generan un texto tan importante que puede recordarse con mayor intensidad que algunos momentos tramposos algo evidentes que pudieran haberse dado.

Como ejemplo el número de Frisch, hay descargas obvias, y cargas previsibles, pero hay factores que acaparan tanto la atención posterior de los espectadores que probablemente terminen enterrando los pequeños chasquidos de conocimiento que hayan vivido. No digo con esto que valga con maquillar la trampa pero sí que puede servir para encajar momentos más osados.

----------


## Luis Vicente

No creo que funcione en público profano. Se le ven demasiadas cosas, o como mucho a Frisch lo toman como un Clown, no como un mago.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Estoy de acuerdo en que en el momento en que un espectador intuye o directamente ve la trampa, para el espectador hay un cisma interno. Ha visto lo que no debía ver, y sabiéndolo resta mucho valor al resto. Si quieren ver magia, y esta es graciosa, el humor es un extra, pero una vez suprimida la magia el humor no es suficiente. Lo mismo con cualquier adenda.
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que hay estructuras que colocan la trampa en planos más principales que otras. La originalidad (bien entendida, no el mero hecho de hacer algo antes inédito) o una narración dramática espectacular generan un texto tan importante que puede recordarse con mayor intensidad que algunos momentos tramposos algo evidentes que pudieran haberse dado.
> 
> Como ejemplo el número de Frisch, hay descargas obvias, y cargas previsibles, pero hay factores que acaparan tanto la atención posterior de los espectadores que probablemente terminen enterrando los pequeños chasquidos de conocimiento que hayan vivido. No digo con esto que valga con maquillar la trampa pero sí que puede servir para encajar momentos más osados.


En este hilo estoy como esponja de conocimiento y lector pasivo, pero necesito una aclaración con esto: ¿te refieres a que un efecto muy potente puede tapar un atisbo de vuelta a la realidad?

Gracias, un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## El Ciporr

Antes de empezar, la perfección no existe. Bien, prosigamos.

Desde mi punto de vista, creo que hacer una técnica perfecta al 100% no es posible sólo con habilidad, requiere algo más. Tú eres capaz de hacer un emp**me perfecto, pero si la mano la tienes como una roca, la técnica no es perfecta. Sin embargo, puedes hacer un empalme (como decimos en mi pueblo para regular) "chuflero" pero si eres capaz de enmascararlo bien como movimientos, palabras y demás, la técnica será prácticamente perfecta. Con prácticamente perfecta quiero decir, que quedará invisible a los ojos del espectador.

Hay que innovar, eso es cierto, pero hay que tener en cuenta que los espectadores vienen a nosotros a ver MAGIA. No a ver un tio innovador, gracioso, pero que se ve como se guarda los conejos en los bolsillos. La técnica no tiene porque ser perfecta, supercalculada y tal, pero si ha de cumplir su función y ser invisible. 

Volvemos al espectador porque me parece algo interesante. Tener en cuenta que el espectador viene a ver magia. Por lo tanto va a estar atento, porque para ellos la magia, internamente, es una especie de reto. Estarán atentos, intentarán pillaros, y si os pillan, se quedarán satisfechos con ellos mismos pero no con el show. Dirán "JA! Soy más listo que el mago, le he visto hacer esto y esto, JA! JA! JA!". Había una frase de Roberto Giobbi (Me parece recordar, no lo hago cierto, la leí hace un año y pico) que decía: "El espectador ve un 10% del juego y se sentirá decepcionado, mientras que el mago puede ver el 90% del juego y se sentirá engañado tan sólo por ese 10%". Hay que saber ser un poco objetivo, y tener en cuenta la psicologia del espectador en el momento. 

Por ejemplo: Una persona va a ver un monólogo. El cómico se sube al escenario, se queda quieto mirando a la gente con las manos en las caderas y una expresión de duda en el rostro y os aseguro que esa persona se reirá. ¿Por qué? Porque ha ido a un sitio donde le van a hacer reir. Ahora bien, nunca habéis salido de un monólogo y habéis dicho: "A estado bien, me he reido bastante con lo de la abuela, pero el chiste que ha contado del perro y la mermelada con la chica era malo de narices eh?".  Lo mismo pasará en una función de magia, sería algo así: "Ha estado muy chulo, me ha encantado el jarro ese de agua que por mucho que lo vaciaras siempre tenía, pero bah, le he pillado un montón de veces guardarse la bolita y los pañuelos".
Si tu vas a reirte y no te ries, te sientes mal y recuerdas mal
Si tu vas a que te engañen y no lo hacen, te sientes mal y recuerdas mal.

Yo creo que las técnicas pueden estar ejecutadas con un margen de imperfección (ojo, eso no quiere decir que no se entrenen para ser todo lo perfectas posible, pero si damos margen a errores y sutilezas) siempre que puedas enmascarar con algo más esa acción y que quede invisible y que no se intuya (si vas a repetirla en multitud de ocasiones en el mismo número).



Y volviendo al tema de los magos callados. Creo que todo el mundo debería de hacer una rutina de 10-15 minutos SIN decir una palabra, grabarse y verse y perfeccionarla. ¿Por qué? Muy sencillo, os explico.

Generalmente la gente(los artistas) confían demasiado en la palabra. La palabra es un gran medio de comunicación, de eso no hay duda, (y el que la tenga es porque es sordomudo), pero la expresión corporal dice muchísimo más que la propia palabra. La expresión corporal es algo que los magos debemos de controlar, pues dice mucho de nosotros. Imaginaos (porque pasa) que un mago cada vez que va a hacer una trampa, se retrae hacia adelante, esto es algo feo y que al espectador le puede trasmitir información subliminal que le lleve a sospecha. O una persona que haga magia encogido en sí mismo. Eso denota inseguridad. 
Son detalles que hay que cuidar por separado, voz y expresión. Creo recordar que el Juan Tamariz se grababa y luego lo que hacía era. Grabárse sólo las manos, con sonido, grabárselas, pero quitarle el sonido, grabarse de cuerpo entero con sonido, luego sin sonido y por último sólo escuchar su voz. Y así iba perfeccionando y puliendo aspectos.
Por eso creo que es importante hacer magia callado de vez en cuando, te dará cualidades interpretativas superiores si lo haces (a mi parecer). Por ejemplo. Yo tuve la suerte de conocer en persona a Ruben Vilagrand en el seminario en Elche que tuvieron Rubiales y Woody aragón este verano y verlo hacer magia hablando (ya lo había visto en un festival de magia en murcia unos meses antes) y se le notaba que sabía moverse y trasmitia con los gestos bastante.
No se, desde mi punto de vista, creo que es algo que deberiamos de hacer, al menos para mejorar.
Rubén Vilagrand - Mime! - YouTube

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Me refiero a que hay situaciones que por efecto, movimiento, ritmo o estructura enmascaran pequeños atisbos del método. Sobre todo porque fluyen por encima del método y lo enmascaran un poco. No digo que sea bueno o malo ojo, que luego me comen vivo  :Smile1:

----------


## El Ciporr

Yo veo una nueva película de todo esto!

----------


## mayico

Menos mal que no se dibujar, sino haría con respecto al último dibujo, un bebé calvito con perilla y las cejas juntas, con un sombrerito y un pijama a rayas jugando a volar sobre un castillo de naipes españoles.
Ahí dejo la idea y que venga el artísta que lo dibuje.

----------


## Iban

¡J*der, aquí todo el mundo dibuja del carajo de bien!

:-D

----------


## El Ciporr

> ¡J*der, aquí todo el mundo dibuja del carajo de bien!
> 
> :-D


Antes de la magia, el dibujo fue mi pasión. Llevo años sin dibujar, creeme, esto no es dibujar bien xDDD.

----------


## Prendes

Bueno, aunque el tema se desvió, volviendo al origen pongo este vídeo:




SOMA - Rope Act.avi - YouTube

----------


## eidanyoson

No soy nadie para opniar en un debate con magos com vosotros, pero aunque tenga una opnión equivocada me gustaría darla.

 Yo considero, quizá me equivoque, la magia como un arte. Y creo que el arte es tal si emociona y transmite.

 Así que si veo un mago y me emociona y transmite, esas sensaciones devastadoras tapan otras posibles carencias.

 Me pasa lo mismo en el cine, si una película me llega, me gustará, aunque no tenga la mejor de las músicas o de los efectos especiales.

 Por supuesto que hay raras excepciones en las que todo encaja como un guante. Pero entonces hablamos de obra maestra y eso es otra cosa.

 Con esto no quiero decir que no haya que trabajar para conseguir una obra maestra de la magia; por supesto que si. Pero eso estará sólo al alcance de muy pocos y en contadas ocasiones.

 El resto, con lograr que la película encandile es más que muchísimo. Y en ese nível, puede no haber perfección, pero tampoco a los espectadores les importará.

 Perdonadme si ando muy confundido o no entiendo nada. Aún soy muy aprendiz. Gracias.

----------


## Iban

Por meter ruido sobre el tema secundario:


If magic is to be considered as an art, it must include skill in sleight of hand. In my opinion there is no substitute for deftness. 
- *Dai Vernon.*

----------


## GermánK

Si ves a Tamariz te das cuenta que a veces, el texto es imprescindible para lograr algo mas que magia. Pero hay algunos que lo hacen muy bien sin hablar, todo depende del climax que logren antes del efecto.

----------

